# looking for info on dominant submissive relationship



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.....


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol bri... sorry umm... can't quite think clearly atm but maybe the dom/provider should try to regain the confidence and trust of the sub/dependee? Perhaps counseling may help? I know counseling may seem like ann over rated suggestion buut it can help a couple get back to that comfort zone if its with a counselor both are comfortable with. Excuse any typos, a tad tipsy atm.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Mybe the dom can make changes slowly so that the sub can get used to handling things in little bits?


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Sorry, no suggestions here. I'm a strong, confident woman and I like a strong confident man. The only kind of relationship that is appealing to me is one that is healthy and equal in all respects.


----------



## one_strange_otter (Aug 26, 2008)

Maybe find a forum that deals with these kind of relationships? Unless we have some doms here?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## EynaraWolf (Aug 26, 2010)

I used to be very dependent on my husband--and then he got sick and had to depend on me. Not the easiest route to go, but it was very effective.

Is that what you're looking for?


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

bribrius said:


> lol.
> 
> you understood it.
> im trying to avoid a crash and picking up the pieces again.......
> i need to understand better the dynamics.


Little deer always speaks of dynamics.
She can help you with that.


----------



## bkaydezz (Jul 9, 2012)

bribrius said:


> specifically, something like sub drop or crash.
> 
> but a kind that isnt in the bedroom or bdsm in particuliar but outside the bedroom in a dom/sub relationship. Crash that a sub experiences when the dom stops being dom and the security is gone.
> 
> ...




i would think there has to be some balance somewhere.
or maybe thats how im thinking of it because i say me and my boyfriend are both dominant and submissive at times.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## Gaia (Apr 27, 2012)

I agree with bkay. Littledeer might be of more help to you bri.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Why did you say you wanted a traditional relationship and pretty much a submissive wife if it wasn't what you wanted?
I'm confused by your posts and feel for your wife. 

It's perfectly OK to depend on your spouse. I'm submissive and I like to be able to depend on my partner as he also depends on me to fill the submissive role.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## *LittleDeer* (Apr 19, 2012)

Gaia said:


> I agree with bkay. Littledeer might be of more help to you bri.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 I will try.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

.


----------



## bribrius (Jun 29, 2012)

deleted....thanks anyway guys. i'll figure it out. with a little more research.
No one knows her or what i should do better than me probably.


----------

